# GTO's with bench seats



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Any other members on here with a bench seat in thier GTO's? Mines a 69 with a 4 speed, but I've seen auto/column shift too. I'm just curious if anyone has any more details. I know they were available in black or white only (seems kinda odd they would limit the colors).

Were buckets standard on GTO's? Was the bench an extra cost option or a credit?

The stick is different in that it's bent to clear the seat, and you cant shift it with the armrest in the down position.

This is about all I know, if anyone has more info I'd love to see it, like how many each year and auto/man breakdown.

I love my bench, it's comfortable and makes it a little different. I'd love to have buckets console, but in a way it adds to the personality of the car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
Bench seat stick cars are just way cool!! cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

When I first looked at my GTO, I did'nt really know that much about them, I was a Mopar guy for years so the bench seat and 4 speed kinda gave me that Roadrunner vibe.

The car as it sat was kind of an enigma cause it had a vinyl top, whitewalls on Ralley II's and the hideaways were stuck open, I was like "this can't be a GTO" at first, but I knew it had to be different.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Rukee - do you have any idea where I can get this info? 

Anybody else out there with a bench?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> Rukee - do you have any idea where I can get this info?
> 
> Anybody else out there with a bench?



My 1967 GTO with a four-speed Muncie came with a black bench seat. I resto-modded it by adding bucket seats from a 2005 GTO and a five-speed Keistler transmission.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, these must be really rare :lol:, only one other guy on here with a bench and he took it out. 

Does anyone have any more info? I'd just like to see some sort of production breakdown by year if that still exists. 

There was just an article in High Performance Pontiac on a black 69 GTO vert that they said came with a black (int code 268) bench seat and a four speed, but someone had changed it to white buckets/console. They mentioned how GTO's with benches were rare and I just wondered if there were any more on here.
Thanks :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Took mine out too. Although, according the PHS doc, it came with buckets. I had the original buckets too, but traded them for some custom upholstry work and put in aftermarket buckets.... Still have the bench, need to sell it..... Can't help you with numbers tho...


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

My first 1968 GTO had a bench with a coumn shift automatic. It was the only thing I did not like about the car. It may have been rare, but rare undesirable options do not really help out the value. :willy: I would venture to say there were probably more bench seat GTO's then you would expect that were converted to buckets. It was on the top of the list of things to change on my first GTO but I had to get rid of the car first to go to school. If it would have been a four speed bench that would have been ok but the column shift automatic had zero coolness factor.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I had a 69 Buick GS 400 that was column and bench. All my Lemans and Tempests had buckets and floor shifters, Old68GTO told me about a GTO economy option that put a 2 barrel on it, isn't that a Lemans? That 242 vin code adds so much money on resale.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen auto/bench GTO's but not so many with the stick. IMO the interior on these cars needs the extra "flash" a console adds, it's very black in there. I like my bench cause it makes it a little different and it is comfortable, so it will stay . Funny thing is you can't shift the damn thing with the armrest down! I'm going to have a local upolstery shop put some cupholders in the armrest (I have a spare).

Wow, the "turnpike cruizer" optional 2 bbl carb, who's bright idea was that? How many GTO's with that option are still around?

What about the "chrome" bumper 68's? Are they more "desireable" than the more common endura bumper cars?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Anybody know if the bench was a "credit" or an extra cost option? I was told it cost $45 extra for a bench and buckets were standard equipment.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Neither one is listed as "standard equipment". They're both listed as "distinctive GTO equipment". They say "either/or". Almost leads a guy to believe it was your choice at the same price. PHS doesn't distiinct between buckets or bench unless you wanted power. You could get power for both(PHS has a seperate listing for each). The only reason I know mine came with buckets is, they hilited "console". Which of course only came with buckets.. I know this doesn't really answer your question beyond a reasonable doubt, but, it's the best I can do.....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Very interesting. I did'nt know you could get a power bench, that would be cool. Although at 6'2" I have the seat all the way back anyway, and I'm the only one who drives this car. And it's heavy enough already!

Did'nt the Lemans have basically the same interior pattern? If they did, were'nt they available in colors other than black or white? 

Saw a really clean Lemans at a salvage yard years ago that had the identical interior (car had power windows too!) bench seat in black. Pretty car in dark green like yours 68greengoat, but it had been tagged hard on the driver side rear corner, really a shame.

I could have bought the whole interior plus the complete rust free doors for $400 and I had to pass because I was 4 hours from home and no cash .


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

LeMans did have the same pattern. I believe they did come in an array of colors..... I know the '72 I use to have had a beige interior..... But, of course, GTO was an option on a LeMans then too. So the colors were the same. I believe I misspoke on the power bench. That was available in other pontiac models.. Sorry about that...


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Bench and 4 speed here... I like it.


----------



## sldavis_25 (May 2, 2010)

I have a 69 vert with a bench front but column shift. I do like having the bench and have actually gone cruising with 6 adults in the car fairly comfortable!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Only Buckets seats interiors were offered in 1964 & 1965 GTO's, there were no exceptions to the interior codes. A Strato Bench seat (RPO 568) was available in 1966, no changes were made in interior trim coding to identify bench seat from bucket seat interiors. This changed beginning in 1967, with the use of the notchback bench seat (RPO 568). Two special interior codes were assigned to differentiate bench seat interiors from the standard bucket seat format. Two colors were offered, RPO 235 for black bench seat interior and RPO 236 for white bench seat interior. This practice was continued throught the 1970 model. ( Per the Pontiac Restoration Guide)
We need to ask PHS if they know how many were made??


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Power bench was used in many GM big cars, plus midsize.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

sldavis_25 said:


> I have a 69 vert with a bench front but column shift. I do like having the bench and have actually gone cruising with 6 adults in the car fairly comfortable!


That's cool on a vert cause your girl can snuggle up close.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

My 67 was originally Black bench with 4 speed. It was a shell when I bought it and I have correct buckets to go in but NO console. PHS/window sticker doesn't have a charge or credit for either. Have no clue what it would default to if a seat wasn't specified at the time of order.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Does anyone have a copy of their window sticker showing bench seat? I've had my Goat for 17 years (almost as long as my wife, she bought it for me) and have never called PHS  because I did'nt restore the car "stock" even though I have all the original parts.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, pretty cool. :cheers

I'm assuming you got that through PHS?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> Thanks, pretty cool. :cheers
> 
> I'm assuming you got that through PHS?


Yes...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I know I'm bringing up an old thread but I just saw a quote in an old back issue of Pontiac High Performance that they made 759 bench seat GTO's in 1967. What % of production is that? 1 or 2% at the most?

I still have had no luck locating information on any other years.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There were AROUND 88,000 GTOs made in 67. So ABOUT 1%. Eric:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Come to think about it......I've never owned a bench seat car!:confused


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Same here a couple 60/40. No straight bench cars tho. Now I have owned 4 trucks with bench's.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

had seen a documented 65 hardtop with a bench seat and 3 on the tree. Very rare original car that had only 3 non original parts on it when owner died in a car wreck. His widow had an impossible time trying to sell this unique car.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I remember in 1968, my father bought a brand new Ford Galaxie 500. It was a convertable, bench seat, 3/tree, 302. My mother drove it to work everyday. They kept it until the early 80s...it had over 200,000 on it when they sold it to a local kid.


----------



## webby (Aug 28, 2011)

*Bench*

I've just been looking at a '70 GTO with bench seat. I believe it's original.
Didn't end up buying the car though.


----------



## jays69covt (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a 69 GTO Convertible with Parchment Bench and Auto on the column. When I bought it, someone put buckets and an console in. I've since replaced it with an original bench again!


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a a bench both front and back arty:. 3 speed auto, so I just cruise around playing my stereo. Its also the best to have with a girl in the middle with you:cool


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

jays69covt said:


> I have a 69 GTO Convertible with Parchment Bench and Auto on the column. When I bought it, someone put buckets and an console in. I've since replaced it with an original bench again!





Pontiac Z said:


> I have a a bench both front and back arty:. 3 speed auto, so I just cruise around playing my stereo. Its also the best to have with a girl in the middle with you:cool


Gonna need some pic's! :seeya:


----------



## Bill93711 (Feb 5, 2012)

phs documented 1967 GTO 4 sp w/bench seat


----------



## Mainlin (Jul 21, 2014)

I think my 1969 GTO was originally a bench as there are only 2 holes on the drivers side and 2 on the passenger side for mounting seats. When I bought mine, the previous owner had two aftermarket racing buckets in the front... one bolt for each seat holding them in as the seats didn't have matching bolt patterns to the car. I didn't really want to but I drilled holes to mount the seats properly because I had to be able to drive the car safely and legally.

Oh yeah, and my interior was originally Parchment so that would have been one of the two color options that bench seats came in.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*bench seat*

Here is our original matching numbers 67 GTO with bench seat and column shift 400 th auto. Its a roomy highway cruiser that hauls ass of the line. Don't care about comments that bench and column shift is "less desirable and reduces value". That is not the point of this configuration. It is a testament to the range of GTO's available back then that fit the bill for all types. My wife's grandfather bought the car because he wanted a car that had Pontiac GTO power but he could ride the family in with comfort.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

My '67 GTO was ordered with the TH-400 tranny and has the bench seat w/ center armrest and PRND321 on the tree.
Interesting thread, I was wondering how many had the bench and I have been told that there were two bench seats, one with the center armrest and one without.
This car is PHS documented and everything on it is factory correct.


----------



## albin79 (Oct 23, 2014)

I also have a phs documented 1967 GTO 4 sp w/bench seat. Currently it has bucket seats and if anyone has a correct notch back bench for sale I would be interested.


----------



## albin79 (Oct 23, 2014)

Can I use any standard equipment option front bench seat from a Cutlass/442s, Chevy, or Buick? I'm having a hard time finding any information regarding my 67 front seat. Thanks


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Call some of your local wrecking yards and ask you will have to reupholster it but I think any A body seat will fit.
I bet a lot of them were just tossed out when guys went to the bucket seats.
I don't know where you are located but Frank's Pontiac in So Cal has a bench out of a '70 Tempest.


----------



## cbgolz (Jul 28, 2013)

*Question about bench seat 4 speed*

I have a 1970 Judge with a bench seat and a 4 speed, with the Hurst handle. The shift lever itself is pretty beat up. I would like to replace the Hurst lever, but I do not know the model/part number to order to get the correct replacement shifter lever. Again, I do not need the handle, just the chrome shifter lever itself, which must clear the bench seat. Does anyone have this information, and the correct part/model number for my application? I would really appreciate the help. Thanks, in advance. Craig Golz 1970 GTO Judge Orbit Orange


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

1st time I've seen this old thread. I ordered my '69 RA3 4-speed GTO, with a bench seat, because I was still single and wanted my girl friend to sit a little closer. And right away, she began to do the shifting, while I worked the pedals. She liked the 4-speeds so much that when I put her '68 E/SA Bird on the street, I swapped out the TH400 for a Muncie. It was her DD for nearly 3 years. 

Anyhow, back to the bench, it was black, had the fold down arm rest, and adjustable headrests. I don't have an inside shot of the car. But I do have a side shot, in which you can see the headrests, and a front shot, where you can barely make out the driver side upper seat back and headrest. The last pic shows exactly how my car looked, less the Judge emblem.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Any chance that you have the invoice or a copy of the order form? Was the bench a no cost option?


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

ALKYGTO said:


> Any chance that you have the invoice or a copy of the order form? Was the bench a no cost option?


Nope, sorry--I have no records of it at all. I don't think it cost extra. About the only numbers I remember is that the total cost was just over $3400, and the monthly notes were just under $125.

I seem to also remember that when I ask about a bench seat, the salesman did not know if it was an option for the '69 GTO or not. He had to look it up. So, he had probably never seen a GTO with a bench. And, at that time, I hadn't either. Our nearest Pontiac dealer was in Monroe, about 50 miles away. The few GTO's I'd seen, in our little country town, all had buckets. So, I assumed they were std equipment.


----------



## smythe (Aug 10, 2015)

*My 67 has a bench seat*

I bought a 67 GTO last August. Originally was a California car. I am the third owner. It has black interior with a bench seat. I wish it had buckets but it does make it a bit unusual.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

over the last 25 years, I've run across nearly a dozen '67 Post GTO's with bench seats, column shift automatics, most were factory AC cars, and all but two had the economy option engine, the 400 2bbl. Nearly all were country boneyard/ project cars and could be bought cheap, ESP back in the early to mid 90's. One monster yard I've dealt with for decades had two such 400 2bbl '67 post GTO's, along with a signet gold '67 400 HO Post car with bench seat, again column shift auto, but optioned with factory rally gauges, and factory 4 piston disc brakes. the latter '67 Post car was rescued to build, the other two were hauled out to be parted.


----------



## owenrobertson (Aug 9, 2017)

My '68 GTO has four on the floor and a bench seat, all original. I like shifting gears with my wife at my side. 

The trim code on my body plate is 236-N. I'm able to shift with the armrest down, but it's more comfortable to shift with the armrest up...armrest down is nice on the highway, though, I like it.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Listed on my PHS report as spl. equipment Notch Back Bench Seat # 568 option J707-17 -67 & GTO only.
trims 219-221-223
Fully loaded special order car label price $4,105.87 invoiced for $3,337.41
I am the 3rd owner, 1st owner had it for 41 years, second owner had paint and interior done and I did the bumper to bumper mechanical work.
Driving it to the Wrightwood car show this Saturday and I also drive it from Lake Arrowhead to Williams Az.
2:93 rear end so it is a freeway flier.
As my buddy from England said "It really motors"!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I help maintain this '67 Drop-Top with a Notch-back bench and AT column shift.
Belongs to close family friend and she does her best to keep it true to stock with some exceptions, 
But the Bench will never go away


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I have had 2 people that wanted to give me cash and their buckets for my bench.
So many people in the 70's-'80's trashed them for buckets and now people are trying to restore back to factory original but the bench seats are in landfills.
When I bought my GTO I had looked at so many 4 speeds with buckets I wanted something different.
When I was young all my rides were stick shifts and I did plowing for 20 seasons with a one ton stick and my knees paid the price.
All 4 of my vehicles now are automatics.
Back in '67 these goats were considered women's/family cars but times change, I know guys in their 20's-30's now that cannot drive a stick shift car.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

In 2000 our club organized a Skyline Drive Cruise and while on the road we stopped at one of the many over looks.
I recall 2 twenty somethings standing next to the '67 and they seemed to be having a very deep conversation.
As approached behind them I could overhear them talking about what kind of seat that was as neither seemed to have ever seen a bench seat classic.
I just smiled and gave them a quick whats what about it. True story!


----------



## Jaggarner67 (Jul 1, 2020)

Have a 69 GTO and have a bench seat it's an automatic and have always wondered if it was special order item . We love the bench !


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

When these cars were ordered someone had to make a ton of choices for the options. SO MANY available individually (not like today). For example, in 1969 you had to select one of 15 exterior colors and that was just a start. My interpretation of information in Eric White's book is the bench seat was standard (unless was power adjust - option code A41 $73.72


----------



## Jaysando (Jul 4, 2020)

I have a silver 67 gto parchment bench seat with arm rest and t400 on the column with ac California Fremont A.I.R. With power brakes and power steering. Not bragging. Just wish there was a way to get these stats.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

They all weren't built for speed 😉


----------



## Steveh513 (May 3, 2020)

I have a 67 hardtop gto bench seat 4 speed cameo ivory with black interior supposed to be parchment just to much white for me just finished frame on resto bought a new bench seat cover from a local resto shop that deals exclusively with pui. Paid cash in early March 2020 still have no cover the shop keeps telling us they stay behind regardless of what's going on has anyone else experienced problems from pui.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

cancel the order
order Legendary from Ames or directly from legendary

much much nicer covers for a few more dollars...

nicer pleats ... nicer seams ... better all around

I can spot Pee Yewe I covers from 10' away

legendary is a little tougher to tell


----------



## Steveh513 (May 3, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> cancel the order
> order Legendary from Ames or directly from legendary
> 
> much much nicer covers for a few more dollars...
> ...


I have looked at legendary but couldn't find my seat it doesn't have the armrest they have a listing for that one.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Steve,

Give Legendary a call. They have A body covers for 67 bench seats (Chevelle, El Camino, etc.). I suspect they could take care of you. 

It raises an interesting question. We’re all 67 bench seats split with arm rests? Mine is. Your bench may have been replaced somewhere along the way.

Dan


----------



## Steveh513 (May 3, 2020)

Colorado67GTO said:


> Steve,
> 
> Give Legendary a call. They have A body covers for 67 bench seats (Chevelle, El Camino, etc.). I suspect they could take care of you.
> 
> ...


On the PHS it has a listing for both with and without an armrest they highlighted without it says my 67 was the tempest line. With the armrest is gto/ lemans.


----------



## Sweepy57 (Feb 8, 2021)

ALKYGTO said:


> Any other members on here with a bench seat in thier GTO's? Mines a 69 with a 4 speed, but I've seen auto/column shift too. I'm just curious if anyone has any more details. I know they were available in black or white only (seems kinda odd they would limit the colors).
> 
> Were buckets standard on GTO's? Was the bench an extra cost option or a credit?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweepy57 (Feb 8, 2021)

Steveh513 said:


> On the PHS it has a listing for both with and without an armrest they highlighted without it says my 67 was the tempest line. With the armrest is gto/ lemans.


I have a 69 GTO, it has split bench with arm rest, column shifter, A/C, 8 Track and roll up windows. This car was a Special Order for a Family man who wanted a GTO. It is green with a black vinyl top with 400 motor 400 trans and posi traction rear. Trying to find out if there are more built like this.


----------



## Ed G (Mar 8, 2021)

Sweepy57 said:


> I have a 69 GTO, it has split bench with arm rest, column shifter, A/C, 8 Track and roll up windows. This car was a Special Order for a Family man who wanted a GTO. It is green with a black vinyl top with 400 motor 400 trans and posi traction rear. Trying to find out if there are more built like this.


----------



## Ed G (Mar 8, 2021)

I have a 68 GTO purchased from the original owner sitting since the early 80s in his garage all original.
She has a M21 with bench and armrest. HO with 390 posi Green of course. Owner was towing a boat with it. Still had the poly tires on it. Bench is old school cool.


----------



## ho67rag (Jul 23, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> Any other members on here with a bench seat in thier GTO's? Mines a 69 with a 4 speed, but I've seen auto/column shift too. I'm just curious if anyone has any more details. I know they were available in black or white only (seems kinda odd they would limit the colors).
> 
> Were buckets standard on GTO's? Was the bench an extra cost option or a credit?
> 
> ...


got a 67 bench seat HO 4speed convertible phs docs been restoring for 11 years;been to 12 GTOAA nationals only have seen 3 bench seat 4spd cars


----------



## BigKev (5 mo ago)

I have a 69’ bench seat car with column shift. I’ve never seen the bench seat with sport headrests. I’m planning on selling as it’s too big of a project though. I wish I knew production numbers.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Head rests were required in 69 so all seats had them.


----------



## BigKev (5 mo ago)

O52 said:


> Head rests were required in 69 so all seats had them.


I have seen a bench without headrests? Maybe aftermarket? Do you have any way to see production numbers?Thanks.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

In 1983 there was a local guy selling his 1 owner 1967 GTO, it was red with a white vinyl top and parchment bench seat interior, auto on the column and was ordered with the 2 bbl engine. The car was low miles and almost perfect, but I didn't have the $7500 to buy it.


----------



## hutchwareltd (2 mo ago)

My '67 GTO is also a California A/C car with auto and split back bench seat. I just reupholstered the seat but don't recall (disassembled 15 years ago and failed to take enough photos) where the plastic seat belt guides go and how they are attached. Does anyone have some photos of their seat with belts installed? The Fisher Body manual has a drawing but it's not very detailed. I'm trying to determine where they go and how they were attached.


----------

